# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  COMENTARIOS A INFORME DE SUNAT RESPECTO AL SPOT AL CAFE CRUDO O VERDE EN LA ZONA DE LA AMAZONIA

## wgalloso

*COMENTARIOS AL INFORME  N° 011-2013-SUNAT/4B000,  RELACIONADO A LA CONSULTA EFECTUADA POR LA CAMARA DEL CAFÉ SOBRE LA APLICACIÓN DEL SPOT AL AMPARO DE LA LEY DE LA AMAZONIA.* *WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ABOGADO  954186648* 
La Cámara Peruana del Café y Cacao, dentro de sus preocupaciones de logar criterios uniformes en la aplicación de la Resolución  SUNAT Nº 249-2012/SUNAT, sobre detracción del 1.5% en la comercialización de productos agrarios, incluyendo aquellos que gozaban de la inafectación del IGV, dentro de los cuales se hallaba el Café Crudo o Verde, procedió a efectuar una consulta, para lo cual se efectuaron las siguientes preguntas, que fueron respondidas mediante la emisión del Informe  N° 011-2013-SUNAT/4B000, su fecha  24 de enero del 2013, emitida por la Intendente (e) Nacional Jurídica de la SUNAT, Liliana Consuelo Chipoco Saldías, cuyo resumen es el siguiente: 
PREGUNTAS FORMULADAS POR LA CAMARA DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO 
a)    En concordancia a lo señalado por el Inc. A) del numeral 13.1 del artículo 13° de la Ley de la Amazonía 27307, que se entiende por consumo dentro del ámbito de la amazonia?.
b)   En concordancia a lo señalado por el Inc. A) del numeral 13.1 del artículo N°  13° de la Ley de la Amazonía 27307, que se entiende por consumo del café crudo o verde; dentro del ámbito de la Ley de amazonia?
c)    Si el  secado y pilado dentro del ámbito de la Ley de la  Amazonía  del café crudo o verde, se puede entender como consumo?
d)   Si un contribuyente que esta acogido dentro de los alcances de  la Ley de la Amazonía vende con factura en la zona de Amazonía café crudo o verde;( bien exonerado del IGV de acuerdo al inciso a) del Apéndice I de la Ley del IGV) a otro contribuyente  que esta sujeto a la ley de la Amazonía;  Esta venta se halla sujeta a detracción?.
e)   Si un contribuyente acogido dentro de los alcances de la Ley de la Amazonía  N° 27307, vende con factura en la zona de la Amazonía, café crudo o verde a un contribuyente que no se halla acogido a la Ley de la Amazonía; esta venta esta sujeta a detracción?.
f)    Si un contribuyente que no esta acogido a la Ley de la Amazonía compra con factura  a un contribuyente que   esta acogido a la Ley de Amazonía, café crudo o verde; para su secado y pilado dentro del ámbito geográfico  de la Amazonía y posteriormente el mismo contribuyente lo destina para su comercio exterior; esta compra está sujeta a detracción?.
g)   Si un contribuyente que no esta acogido a la Ley de la Amazonía,  compra con factura,  café crudo o verde, para su posterior traslado fuera del ámbito geográfico de la Ley de la Amazonía  a un contribuyente  acogido a la Ley de Amazonía; el comprobante de pago debe  contener la Leyenda bienes transferidos en la Amazonía para ser consumido en la misma; o  su factura no debe de consignar dicha leyenda, para ser considerado como gasto para efectos tributarios? 
Sobre  la base de este cuestionario la Sunat, al emitir el presente informe va a establecer el criterio que tendrá la autoridad Tributaria al momento de presentarse situaciones como las indicadas en las preguntas expuestas; es por ello que habrá que  revisarlas, para su aplicación, caso contrario podríamos caer en posibles infracciones tributarias que afectarían a las empresas o personas naturales dedicadas al negocio del café. 
Sobre la exoneración del  IGV, dentro de los alcances de la Ley de la Amazonía numeral 13.1 del artículo 13° Ley 27013;  gozan de tal beneficio, la venta de bienes que se efectúe en la zona para consumo en la misma; los servicios que se preste en la zona; los contratos de construcción o la primera venta de inmuebles que realicen los constructores de los mismos en la zona de la amazonía;  de lo cual se deduce _que LOS CONTRIBUYENTES DE LA AMAZONIA APLICARAN EL IGV EN TODAS SUS OPERACIONES FUERA DEL AMBITO INDICADO EN  EL PARRAFO ANTERIOR, DE ACUERDO A LAS NORMAS GENERALES DE DICHO IMPUESTO  (IGV)._
 Es menester precisar que sólo gozan de dicho beneficio las empresas ubicadas en la Amazonía, siempre y cuando cumplan con los requisitos establecidos por la norma en comento (domicilio de su sede central, su inscripción en los Registros Públicos, y sus activos o actividades se encuentren y se realicen en la Amazonía en un porcentaje no menor del 70% del total de sus servicios y/o actividades). 
De igual manera el informe remite  un análisis ya efectuado en el Informe N° 016-2005-SUNAT/2B0000; en la cual claramente se establece, lo siguiente: _() si las empresas ubicadas en la Amazonía no efectúan sus ventas dentro de dicho ámbito geográfico o si efectuándolas el consumo de los bienes vendidos no se da en la misma, dichas operaciones se encontrarán gravadas con el IGV._  _Cabe resaltar, que no constituye un requisito para el goce del beneficio bajo comentario que la empresa adquirente cumpla o no con los requisitos para ser considerada como empresa ubicada en la Amazonía._  _En consecuencia, de ser el caso, que una empresa ubicada en la Amazonía venda bienes en dicha zona a una empresa domiciliada en un ámbito geográfico distinto pero para su consumo en la Amazonía, la citada operación estaría exonerada del IGV._  _En efecto, las normas no han establecido los requisitos que deberán cumplir las empresas compradoras para poder adquirir bienes exonerados en la Amazonía; sin embargo, han dispuesto que en caso se trasladen o remitan bienes fuera de la Amazonía que no fueron gravados con el IGV, el remitente será el obligado al pago del IGV en sustitución del contribuyente_ 
Lo más importante en resaltar y que era preocupación del sector  empresarial estaba relacionado  a que es lo que se va a entender como consumo dentro de la Amazonía, para los efectos de la exoneración del IGV y subsecuentemente no sujeto al SPOPT (detracción); señalando el informe en comento que las normas no han establecido el concepto de consumo; por lo que aplican  (..) _la acepción común del término, el cual es el empleo de un bien o servicio, de modo que implica su extinción o destrucción, para satisfacer una necesidad()_;  por lo que en relación a que se entiende por consumo del café verde o crudo se ha establecido en el informe que este es ()_consumido como consecuencia de su empleo dicho bien se extingue o se destruye. Seguidamente señalan que en lo relacionado al secado y pilado del café crudo constituyen procesos que no implican la extinción de dicho bien por lo que no puede entenderse como consumo del café crudo._ 
Otro elemento que debemos resaltar es que en el informe se precisa que el SPOT, al café crudo o verde, está relacionado a ser un producto exonerado del IGV; y en el supuesto de ser consumido dentro del ámbito de la Amazonía, no se halla sujeto al SPOT. 
Dentro de este contexto, es necesario resaltar que ()_la venta de café crudo o verde realizado en la Amazonía por una empresa ubicada en dicha zona, para su consumo en ella, no se encuentra sujeta al SPOT, independientemente que el adquiriente se encuentre o no ubicado en dicha zona_ . 
Detalla el informe que ()_ se encontrará sujeta al SPOT la venta de café crudo realizado en la Amazonía por una empresa ubicada en dicha zona cuando el consumo del bien se realice fuera de la referida zona. A tal efecto se considera que el consumo se realiza fuera de la Amazonía, cuando el bien haya sido secado  y pilado en ella para su posterior exportación._ 
Por último  debemos tener claramente presente es lo relacionado al comprobante de pago y su formalidad, para los efectos de deducir gastos para los efectos de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta; siendo así , si el  producto va a ser consumido dentro del ámbito geográfico de la Amazonía, deberá llevar pre impreso la leyenda _ BIENES TRANSFERIDOS EN LA AMAZONÍA PARA SER CONSUMIDOS EN LA MISMA_, exceptuándose dela obligación de ser consignada la frase señalada  en el caso de emisión de tickets o cintas emitidas por máquinas registradoras; y  en ()_ caso de operaciones fuera de la Amazonía o para su consumo fuera de ella, emitirá un comprobante de pago sin la mencionada frase, discriminando el monto  correspondiente de los tributos afectos._ 
Como verán señores  lectores, las reglas están expuestas,  por lo que invocamos a todos los operadores a tener que formalizarse y tener presente lo señalado en el mencionado informe, a fin de evitar contingencias tributarias.Temas similares: Artículo: Productores del VRAE advierten que abandonarán cultivos de café y cacao ante presiones de SUNAT Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre Café amargo para la SUNAT Perú tiene 16,000 hectáreas con capacidad para producir 65,000 TM de aceite crudo de palma

----------

